# floating hedgehog!



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

look what i found on youtube!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT ... re=related
it's hilarious! a floating hedgehog...ha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody posted this before.
Besides the fact that that is cool, here is a summed up version of that post:
Those ladies in the background are annoying.
The hedgehog is overweight. :shock:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol iamdbf :lol: but those ladys are really annoying :? and to top that all off that poor hedgie is soo overwieght!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

they are annoying yes, and the hedgie is overweight,
but hes is still really cute! lol


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah...that's the sad part. the hedgie is definatley overweight. and those ladies are very annoying. but other than those two things, LOL!!!!!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Vortex said:


> they are annoying yes, and the hedgie is overweight,
> but hes is still really cute! lol


ya i agree he is cute tho.


----------



## adena (Jan 24, 2009)

Just an FYI, I read through some of the comments because I'm bored, and found a post from the owners that stated the hedgie runs on the wheel, and they let him swim often for excercise, because a prescription food he is on, that he has to eat because of bladder issues, is higher in fat content than they would normally feed a hedgehog, but he has to stay on that food because of other health issues. She said he also looks fatter in the water than he is because the fat is all floating up around him.

Thought you guys might like to know that she is aware of him being severely overweight.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

That was informative. thanks.

Still, no excuse for why "Look at you" has unduly made my head explode. just kidin


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

shming is absolutely adorable.
i want to take him home.

but agreed, the ladies voice makes me want to go crazy.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Cavalier likes to float upside down like this. He is definitely a fluffier hog but not over weight. I think however that the floating helps relieve the weight off the joints. My smaller hogs have never liked floating.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

So i guess bigger hogs like to float...

i guess i can never teach my tiny girl that.


----------

